# Elderly Cat with Hyperthyroidism - Your Experiences?



## seapink (May 29, 2008)

Hi there 

My 11 year old puss Ishmael was recently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and is now on 2 x Felimazole tablets a day. The main change I've noticed is that he is permanently hungry and consequently a lot more whiny! 

He used to always sleep on my bed at night and wake me up at the crack of dawn, stomping about and patting my face! 

Now he stays downstairs - to be near his food bowl?! - and in the morning sits at the foot of the stairs crying incessantly to be fed. 

I'm just wondering if any others out there have cats with hyperthyroidism and if so, what their experiences have been. 

It did occur to me that Ishy's increased appetite/ changes in behaviour might just partly be because of the cold weather coming in, but I don't know. 

I've only had him since April and he's my first cat so I'm still learning... 

Thanks! x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam sorry i cant help you but welldone for giving him a home, iam sure someone here will give you some advice


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I found this link for you, hope it helps. Thyroid problems can cause increased appitite ect, hopefully the medication will help to calm it down in time*

www.yourpetshealth.co.uk - Hyperthyroidism in Cats


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

is he under weight or average weight? have you spoken to your vets about putting him on a special diet to help him feel a bit better? there are a lot of options. as said before the Felimazole will help with it with time, but the problem won't go away i'm afraid and the side effects will start as well. you have to think about the quality of life for him over the shorter than it would have been with out his illness. Did your vet discuss the options of removal of the thyroid? or are they just going to keep him on the tablets for life? sometimes vets will put the cat on Felimazole for 2 or 3 weeks and then assess to see if the cat would be up for removal surgery. As most cases are elderly cats it really depends on the results and recovery of the 2-3wk period with the meds. then once the surgery is done there have been some great recoveries and cats have lived much happier lives. it's a fairly common disease in older cats and there are lots of people i'm sure that you could discuss your concerns with, your vet should be very familiar with it as well because it's so common. Felimazole is usually the first or only step depending on the way to cat responds. I really hope for all the best with you it's not going to be easy at first for either of you. but be strong


----------



## Phil (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Seapink,
I originally posted this on this forum on the 17th April...i appreciate that some of it is not relevant (...yet and I pray that it never will be) but I want to give you the full story (just in case you have further symptoms/issues in the future...I will also update you and anyone else reading this....(Dated 17th April 2008) "Our cat has had a horrible eighteen months. It got to the point where we had to pick her up as her back legs had gone. The vet was unsure as to her condition initally then discovered she had hyperthyroidism (diagnosis came to late...I only wish she'd have had a regular blood test on reflection now). She didn't respond to medication (felimazole 2.5mg) and the tablet giving was a nightmare. The vet decided that the only course of action, despite her weakness was to have one of her thyroid glands removed ( a very risky procedure for a cat who also had a very weak heart through hypertension...another symptom) She had the operation but still got thinner and thinner and weaker and weaker but eventually there was light at the end of the tunnel...she started to respond to the medication (she went from 2.5mg per day...to 7.0 mg per (1x5mg in the morning and 1x2.5mg in the evening). After a couple of months she finally responded to the felimazole to become the same cat that we love so much. Then this Saturday 12th April 08 our world was turned upside down as i realised she wasn't looking at me as I moved around the bedroom. She then went down the stairs one step at a time...by this time the penny had dropped..she had gone blind. We phoned up the vets and got her straight in. He flashed the light in both eyes and confirmed that she had complete retinal detachment in both eyes and was completely blind probably due to the thyroid problems.As he wasn't our normal vet he wanted our usual vet to phone us back 3 to 4 days later. We were heartbroken. When we got back I went straight onto the internet and looked up retinal detachment in cats. There were lots of forums and advice but one piece of advice that I am very thankful for is the piece of advice that said if the blindness is caught soon enough and medication is given promptly (1 to 2 days) there is the possibilty that some sight may be restored with retinal reattachment. I was back on the phone to the vets straight away demanding these tablets (novasc 1/4 of a tablet...apparently this is a human tablet but the vet gave me some due to not having the feline equivalent in stock). Fortunately a reply came promptly and I rushed down to the vets so that I could give her the first dose. Today, Thursday 17th April we took her to the vets for a check-up. Our normal vet looked into both eyes for the first time since she went blind. He looked in both eyes for a lot longer than the previous vet... then ripped a piece of cotton wool off a bud. He dropped it on the table and Seargy (our cat) watched it fall to the table!!! I was gobsmacked...The vet then went on to say that her retinas had completely reattached and that he had never seen this happen before. He now wants to see her next week to see how she is doing ...for free as well! I suppose what I want to say is NEVER give up hope regardless of the predicament and always check the internet forums and websites for any info available."

Since I posted this originally Seargy was then diagnosed with CRF (chronic renal failure) and was prescribed Fortekor (this tablet is bigger and much more difficult to administer as its difficult to give with a pill giver syringe and can't be hidden easily with a tasty tit bit). She has a tendancy to lick the tit bit first to see if there is anything inside!!!


Unfortunately, on 29th September @16:40 we had to have Seargy put to sleep. She was diagnosed with a broken back leg. The vet informed us that due to her very weak heart they could not anaethsetise her enough to carry out the operation without her heart failing. It was with great sadness that we decided to have her put to sleep. Our house still feels empty...and probably always will....R.I.P Seargy.
I have attached our best picture of Seargy...she used to love posing for the camera.

With regards to the felimazole seapink...if your vet advises that your cat will have to stay on felimazole I have some tablets that I will gladly send you (5mg and/or 2.5mg...and if anyone has a cat on fortekor reading this then I have appox 5 weeks of this as well). Please send me a private message if you would like these tablets. Good Luck for the future and I hope you have many more happy years with your feline companion.


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

I've read that Iodine-131 treatment is by far the best for cats with hyperthyroidism, it cures most cases completely. Isn't it available in the UK? I presume it's rather pricey so perhaps that's why not many owners go for it.



ErbslinTrouble said:


> is he under weight or average weight? have you spoken to your vets about putting him on a special diet to help him feel a bit better? there are a lot of options. as said before the Felimazole will help with it with time, but the problem won't go away i'm afraid and the side effects will start as well. you have to think about the quality of life for him over the shorter than it would have been with out his illness. Did your vet discuss the options of removal of the thyroid? or are they just going to keep him on the tablets for life? sometimes vets will put the cat on Felimazole for 2 or 3 weeks and then assess to see if the cat would be up for removal surgery. As most cases are elderly cats it really depends on the results and recovery of the 2-3wk period with the meds. then once the surgery is done there have been some great recoveries and cats have lived much happier lives. it's a fairly common disease in older cats and there are lots of people i'm sure that you could discuss your concerns with, your vet should be very familiar with it as well because it's so common. Felimazole is usually the first or only step depending on the way to cat responds. I really hope for all the best with you it's not going to be easy at first for either of you. but be strong


----------



## ErbslinTrouble (Sep 1, 2008)

kozykatz said:


> I've read that Iodine-131 treatment is by far the best for cats with hyperthyroidism, it cures most cases completely. Isn't it available in the UK? I presume it's rather pricey so perhaps that's why not many owners go for it.


it's very expensive and your cat will have to be taken to a specialised clinic and kept there for the treatment. but it is the best of the best at the moment bar a recovered thyroid removal patient. some people feel the outcome of the treatment is worth the money paid for it. it really just depend on the owner and what they are willing to do.


----------



## seapink (May 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone, for your thoughtful responses. Ishmael's been on the Felimazole for a month now. I took him back to the vet's yesterday and am now awaiting the results of his blood test, but she said he looks really well and his heart rate has relaxed a little. He's eating more (though fussy as ever!) and just generally seems to be slower and less buzzy, but she said that's par for the course. 

Little does he know he's the subject of so much concern - he just gets on with being a cat! 

I was so sorry to read about your beloved Seargy, Phil - at least you know she was in the best possible hands til the very end.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

My O/h's moggy charlie was diagnosed about 2 weeks after i moved in so i mainly dealt with him and his diet etc to be honest charlie was a outside cat and only came into feed, he was always always hungry even before he was diagnosed but then he was put on steriods for something else and he ended up massive not fat just massive in size then his appetite changed but he was less hungry.
Not much help sorry hun,  xx


----------



## RayIngram (Nov 8, 2008)

We have had 22 cats during the past 40 years, at the moment we have 3, all of our cats have been rescued over the years. our 15 year old LULU recently developed what we thought was CRF, cronic renal failure, as we have lost 6 cats in the past with this problem, we though we knew exactly how to treat her, diet wise,with a special diet, and an increased of certain vitamins, and minerals. 6 weeks passed no improvement, and she was at deaths door, so we had to take her to our vet, dreading the cost. Diagnosis...Feline Hyperthyoidism, we left the vets £200 poorer, but Oh! so relieved, 3 days on she has improved dramatically, getting back to being our dear old LULU. 

At present she has 1 2.5mg Fortekor daily, and 1 10mg of Vidalta daily, those 2 little pills have reversed the problem for LULU. Is there a moral to this story,YES! YES! YES! Always seek advice from a vet, do not make the mistake we did, thinking we knew what the problem was, WE nearly killed our Dear LULU...Ray Ingram


----------



## Sean Bagel (Nov 12, 2008)

Our 12 year old cat has CRF and has taken a turn for the worse since Sunday and has had fluid retention in his belly for over a month now. We've taken him to the vets and he's been on Furosemide twice daily along with his regular Fortekor and his once a week Aspirin on a Sunday - poor thing rattles the amount of pills he's on.

He's recently been put on Spirilactone too, the vet seems to be unsure whether you should mix the two diurectics or not, though since we have been mixing the two he's gone downhill. However, having said that he's starting to get his appetitie back to the point that he's scrounging off me at the dinner table and is pawing me to pick him up for a cuddle on my lap. He also had a whole piece of ham this morning which he wouldn't touch yesterday...!

Perhaps he's coming out of this, but we're curious to know it anyone else has ever combined/mixed Furosemide and Spiriactone together?


----------



## hazeleyes (Mar 12, 2009)

seapink said:


> Hi there
> 
> My 11 year old puss Ishmael was recently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and is now on 2 x Felimazole tablets a day. The main change I've noticed is that he is permanently hungry and consequently a lot more whiny!
> 
> ...


You've taken on a big commitment. Cats, like people, deteriorate, that is, their health declines, over the years, depending on many things such as diet, environment, whether inside or outside cat (exposed to many bacteria, viruses, toxins and etc. if outside), quality of water, quality of food, attentiveness of owner to problems that need a trip to the vet, knowleldge of owner about developments in vet medicine. For instance I've just read that the innoculations that animals get year after year shorten their lives. Probably the same with people!

Most of my cats have lived a long time: 20, 19, 18, 16. My present elder cat will be 16 in early May. But she is hyperthyroid. This is a problem that causes other malfunctions, including kidney issues that can be fatal and that can cause the cat to feel very sick. Your cat is an elder, so it's not unusual to discover that he is hyperthyroid. The condition is complex and expensive, requiring frequent blood testing (at least every three months, and frequently more often if I notice changes). In my area the test for elder cats is called 'senior panel' and it's around $200+ per test, which doesn't include meds and whatever else is required, such as in-office hydration.

Radio-active iodine is an option, but my cat is nearly 16 and she requires special food and is fussy about her care. She would have to be hospitalized at a special lab that is equipped to handle radiation, which would be over 100 miles from where I live, I could not be with her or take care of her, and I feel there would be a high risk and possibly a bad outcome, and the procedure would cost a thousand dollars or more. It's not an option because she is so old and I would rather do for her what I can do and at the time when I see that she is declining but before she feels really ill, I will do her the favor of a quick and painless death.

Elder cats need good homes, but people who adopt such cats should remember, or should be thoroughly informed, what may be necessary with respect to costs, number of regular vet visits (routinely four per year for elder cats and more if necessary) and should also know that hours of home-care support may be needed. For instance I am now hydrating my cat by mouth using a simple mixture of water, a small amount of honey, and a pinch of sea salt. She is beginning to be dehydrated because she is sleeping more (not a good sign) and I know the end is near, in fact I am scheduling a vet visit today. Being alert to changes and realizing that once the animal develops 'elder' disorders that time is not on their side is necessary, because 'keeping them going' is not always the kindest thing, and they can be very sick before their human companion notices.

Have a talking consult with your vet. Ask lots of questions about the cat's condition, what the various results of the blood tests mean, and what the doctor means when if he mentions things such as "kidney involvement" or other organic involvement. You need to see the big picture clearly, to know what new 'symptoms' look like (increased thirst and water drinking, rejection of food, dehydration, and etc.) so that you can judge your cat's condition as accurately as possible. Prolonging life through procedures and extreme home-care measures is not always the kindest thing to do.

Check around the internet for sites where you can find out about hyperthyroidism, kidney disorders, and whatever other disorders your cat has. You can check the same disorders in humans; they are similar in animals, and you'll get lots of info. But a well-informed vet is your best resource.

Sometimes loving caretaking combined with clear judgment about the cat's life quality is what's needed. It requires self-discipline and determination to do what's best for the animal. Only you can decide when kitty has had enough, and you must make desisions about further treatment keeping in mind your budget and the amount of time you can commit to home care. Don't feel guilty if your good judgment tells you that it's time to do the last loving thing for your friend.


----------



## pet0331 (Mar 31, 2010)

seapink said:


> Hi there
> 
> My 11 year old puss Ishmael was recently diagnosed with hyperthyroidism and is now on 2 x Felimazole tablets a day. The main change I've noticed is that he is permanently hungry and consequently a lot more whiny!
> 
> ...


Ishy's increased appetite may possibly be due to the medication he is taking for his hyperthyroidism.


----------



## Avalon (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi! My cat Avalon has been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism about two weeks ago. He didn't show any of the symptoms, but I brought the cat in for a general examanition and asked the vet to check everything. His blood values were very high - 194 instead of 85. About a week before the vet examined him, I started giving Avalon noni juice and grapefruit seed extract because a book on holistic cat care adviced it to improve general health. I'm now wondering if it's possible that the noni juice and/or grapefruit seed extract caused his high hyperthyroidism blood values somehow. Does someone here know if this is possible? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

Avalon said:


> Hi! My cat Avalon has been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism about two weeks ago. He didn't show any of the symptoms, but I brought the cat in for a general examanition and asked the vet to check everything. His blood values were very high - 194 instead of 85. About a week before the vet examined him, I started giving Avalon noni juice and grapefruit seed extract because a book on holistic cat care adviced it to improve general health. *I'm now wondering if it's possible that the noni juice and/or grapefruit seed extract caused his high hyperthyroidism blood values somehow. Does someone here know if this is possible? Thank you so much for your *help.


I would very much doubt it! For one thing with a T4 of 194 it sounds as if this has been going on for some time prior to diagnosis - a lot longer than a week! It's important to bear in mind that some cats though they're in the minority, do not present with the more usual symptoms of ravenous appetite and weigh loss to name but a few. Mind you with a high T4 like this I would have expected to see _some_ symptoms!

What medication is your cat on?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi Seapink.
Have you insured him?

I have an elderly cat and she is now 17 years old. When she was 14 she had Hyperthyroidism. She was put on Tablets to get the heart rate down and then i Had the thyroid removed.
My girl has always had a problem taking tablets and thought that it would be kinder for her to have the op.
The cost was about £200.
If you have to have the tablets for the rest of an animals life then it probably work out cheaper. 

Well done for giving him a home.
Would love to see some pics of him


----------



## Elsbells (Feb 18, 2011)

My last rescue cat Charlie was about 12/13 (difficult to age due to the poor condition of his teeth when we adopted him) when he was diagnosed but the vet recommended removing one of his glands which cost £180 (this was about 9 years ago). 

He was always a bit leaner afterwards but continued to do well, and I got the impression this is a very common and treatable condition (by medication or surgery).

We had a very good and happy 5 years (he would have been around 18) before CRF was diagnosed and the vet thought his time was up).

Ishmael sounds like a lovely boy, and he's very lucky to find someone like you. I'm sure you'll find the right way to keep him healthy and enjoy many years to come together. :001_smile:


----------



## jan19230 (Sep 28, 2010)

My female cat, Missy, who was originally feral, but adopted us, developed hyperthyroidism earlier this year. She lost so much weight, was being sick, dreadful diarhhea, constantly hungry and thirsty. I buy the boxes of 12 sachets of food and whilst my other two cats are content with one sachet a day and some biscuits, Missy can easily get through 6 sachets a day plus whatever the other cats leave.

A visit to the vet and a very thorough examination and blood tests revealed the hyperthyroidism and she was put onto the lower dose of Felimazole twice a day, but there seemed to be no improvement. She then went onto the higher dose twice a day and fought tooth and nail not to have the tablets and developed jaw muscles that kept her mouth clamped tight shut when you tipped her head back to get them down her throat.

Initially, on the 5mg tablets, she developed a very sore looking rash around her ears and eyes which I am told was an allergic reaction to the Felimazole, but after an antibiotic injection and a 5 day course of antibiotics (two lots of tablets now) and the rash cleared, her fur grew back and she seemed well enough, apart from her lethargy.

We persevered and she started to look better, but now, even those two 5mg tablets a day are not helping and she is looking so poorly.

She is 16 now, with hyperthyroidism, cancer on her ears, a dicky ticker, a cough, is now completely deaf and I think also, arthritis as she finds it hard to sit down. She has now started using the lawn and not her litter tray as a toilet and seems she goes for a pee at least twenty times a day.

I did actually ring the vet to ask her to come and check her over (the trip in the car now, I think, would see her off), with a view to letting her go, but she told me about a new food on the market for hyperthyroidism in cats. So I thought I would give it a go.

As Missy is now under 2kg, she was only allowed 30g a day of these biscuits, and to stop the Felimazole completely. So, we started her on a full day and put the 30g in her bowl and she wolfed the lot down in one go. As she likes a night time snack, I put a few more down and they were also gone by the morning.

Next day, and every day since, she will not touch them, so back on the Felimazole which is making absolutely no difference at all and despite the tablets, is eating more and more, but she is now just a skeleton with skin on and I seriously think that I will have to let her go now.

From being a feral cat to living with us for the last 8 years and giving us three lovely kittens, of which sadly only one is left, I like to feel that we gave her the love she needed, but the freedom to come and go as she pleased. Now, however, she rarely goes beyond the garden gate and prefers to sit with me or sleep the day away and although I don't want to say goodbye, I just don't want to see her suffer any more.

Jan


----------



## marbleandwotsit (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi,
Our 12 year old cat was found to have hyperthyroidism (due to a growth on her thyroid). The excellent vet who was very forward thinking suggested she was a good candidate for a new operation to remove the thyroid gland and therefore avoid a life of medication. We decided to go ahead and it was a success, she lived to be 18 without any further treatment and only died earlier this year in unrelated circumstances (she got lost and starved to death). I would ask your vet about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2012)

Phil and OP - you both need to have 25 posts before you can pm each other.


----------



## jan19230 (Sep 28, 2010)

We have spoken to the vet about the operation, but he recommended that we didn't go ahead with it because of all her other ailments, he didn't think she would survive the op.


----------

